# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  accomidations

## ljbd

Looking for recommendations. There will be myself&fiance . Clean safe and reasonable and a pool.10 -14 days

----------


## saeyedoc

Beach or Cliffs? AI or non-AI? Budget?

----------


## ljbd

nonAI, either beach or cliffs with a pool. no more than $60 per night. It's off season. Last time I was in Port Antonio 1969

----------


## ackee

$60 with pool?? that may be a challenge ..  but 60$ with a great view ,a/c and a ten minute walk to the beach /Marina is doable .

----------


## ackee

@ Ivanhoes Guest House.....

----------


## JitterBug

no pool for $60 . . .

----------

